# Bow for 8 year old daughter



## smithhunter (Dec 29, 2014)

What is a good youth bow for my 8 year old daughter? She shot her first deer this year with a rifle and is really interested in bow hunting instead of rifle, not sure if I should get a cross bow or compound any one else have a youth hunter using a bow that they can recommend?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

http://missionarchery.com/product/crazeii/

My two boys have the Mission Craze. It can be adjusted alot and can grow with them as they age. I didn't want them to out grow one quickly. They shoot alot in the yard and love theirs. I have no complaints.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes the Craze,


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Mission Craze


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Craze or a diamond atomic. My son started on a diamond nuclear ice they no longer make. Same bow is on the third up and coming bow hunter


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Started both my boys with Diamond Infinite Edge bows. What ever bow you choose, go to a good archery store to get her bow set up and tuned for her.


----------

